# Bellator 103 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 103 takes place in 4 days Friday October 11th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against each other picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. The winners last week were SmackyBear plus Sports_Nerd.



> JJ Ambrose vs. David Rickels
> Joe Taimanglo vs. Justin Wilcox
> Patricio Freire vs. Fabricio Guerreiro
> Aaron Rosa vs. Mikhail Zayats
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
Sports_Nerd
SmackyBear
GDPofDRB
kantowrestler


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in again for this one.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

JJ Ambrose vs. *David Rickels*
*Joe Taimanglo* vs. Justin Wilcox 
*Patricio Freire* vs. Fabricio Guerreiro 
Aaron Rosa vs. *Mikhail Zayats*
Cody Carrillo vs. *Ricky Musgrave*
* Jeimeson Saudino* vs. Jesse Thornton
* Donnie Bell* vs. Marcio Navarro
Maurice Jackson vs. *Matt Uhde*
*Remy Bussieres* vs. Blake Pool
Wayman Carter vs. *Carlos Eduardo*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is kind of a lackluster fight card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 103 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Joe Taimanglo :thumbsdown:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Aaron Rosa :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Joe Taimanglo :thumbsdown:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Justin Wilcox :thumbsup:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Justin Wilcox :thumbsup:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Wilcox :thumbsup:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Cody Carrillo vs. Ricky Musgrave
> Result: Ricky Musgrave def. Cody Carrillo via submission (kimura) - Round 1, 2:59
> 
> Jeimeson Saudino vs. Jesse Thornton
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... and... WAY TO GO... SPORTS_NERD he got them all right for the bonus :thumb01: AlphaDawg was right behind him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I haven't been doing good recently.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, what are the chances? I literally guessed every single fight in a rush and hoped for the best. Nearly won somehow.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Suh-weet!

Honestly, this card had a few gimmies, but there were like three different fight that were a complete coin toss for me. My lucky week.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Sweet picks, Sports_Nerd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well some of us get good cards and others bad.


----------

